# Fixing breadboard ends before they crack



## Sheriff420 (May 22, 2014)

I didn't know that wood would expand as much as it does when I started making my dining room table and also didn't know the proper way to attach breadboard ends or even that they were called that. I saw a design online and liked it so I made it like I thought it should be made.

Here is where I'm at, I hit the brakes when I read on here that screwing the ends on like I did will definitely cause cracks at the screws.










I want to run with what I already have but fix it before I finish the table because those boards aren't cheap. 

My plan is to remove the screws in the red circles and loosen up the screws in the blue circles. I also plan to cut two pieces of plywood to fill the big green squares and use some 1x2 blocks where the small green squares are to help pin the plywood to the table top. Then I plan to run screws on the orange dots so the plywood will be secured to the table with the support blocks and the screws.

I didn't use any glue when I put this together but I plan to use it on the apron and the screws in it because I'll be removing it to cut it shorter.

I am wanting to go with plywood to fill the space because I already have some and I was concerned with the breadboard ends not being able to support the table top when the end boards are only being held onto the table with dowels and a tongue and groove joint. I believe the plywood will spread the load of the table top on the legs along with helping the breadboard ends keep a tight joint.

These boards are only 3/4" thick so I'm thinking that I should make the tongue about 1/4" thick by 3/4" long.

Are there any obvious flaws with my plan?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are going to go to the trouble to fix it why not fix it right. Remove the top from the skirt and remove the screws with the red circles and take the boards off the ends. Then put a tenon on the top and cut two new boards for the ends that are wider to make up for the size of the tenon. Run a groove on the edges of the breadboard ends to fit the tenon and make it very snug. To fasten the breadboard end on, it is screwed on with three or four screws without glue in the tongue and groove joint. The only difference is you elongate the holes so it allows the top to shrink.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO, a fix could be fairly simple. Your screwing the boards together is similar to doing a glue up. The problem you have is the ends of the boards are screwed to the BB, and the outside edges are screwed to the apron. This captivates the boards from moving across grain.

If it were mine, I would take all the boards off and do a glue up. If you're satisfied with the joints and how they look, leave them pocket screwed together. It's a poor method in my opinion for a table top, as I would prefer to have a more predictable form of joinery.

Remove all the screws in the red circles and remove the BB ends. So, you are left with the top boards and the apron. I would run a slot (½" x ¼") in the ends of the board, and the edge of the BB's, but make it blind. IOW, don't run it out through the ends (but you could if you want to). The slot would be for a loose spline that fits well. If you could cut the spline with cross grain even better. No need to trim the boards, as the actual boards' dimensions aren't changed. 

Set the top boards on the apron, insert the spline and tap on the BB ends. You can fix the top to the apron by applying a ¾" cleat at the ends and along the sides against the apron. Screw the top down to the cleat at the ends at the center board (the light one). Along the sides make elongated holes to allow the top to move side to side. 

For the BB ends, it can be screwed to the center board, and at the ends make elongated holes in the cleat to allow the top boards to move cross grain in the direction of the length of the table.


















.


----------



## Sheriff420 (May 22, 2014)

I like the spline idea because I'm happy with the look of the table. 
I would like to keep the dimensions of the table and not have to buy more of those boards because they aren't cheap.


----------

